# no se'ls hi acudía res (hi)



## sandrem

Hola a tot!
Tinc un dubte: per qué a la frase "sin embargo, no se les ocurría nada" a la traducció català "tot i així no se'ls hi acudía res" hem de fer servir el pronom "hi"? Que vol dir aquesta partícula?


----------



## Agró

hi = al respecte/en referència a una cosa no expressada.


----------



## sandrem

Mmm... quina cosa no expressada? No ho entenc...


----------



## Dymn

Jo no la veig estrictament necessària aquí. Com diu l'Agró _hi _equivaldria a "en referència a quelcom", però jo m'atreviria a dir que si es fa servir en aquest cas és per influència de la parla col·loquial que sol afegir una "i" de suport a "els" quan és datiu, i és interpretada per molts parlants com al pronom "hi". Si canviéssim "els" per qualsevol altre pronom intuïtivament em sonaria molt millor sense "hi".

D'on has tret la traducció?


----------



## Doraemon-

sandrem said:


> Mmm... quina cosa no expressada? No ho entenc...


_tot i així no se'ls acud*i*a res [sobre el tema del que parlaven]_, per exemple. Faltaria més context per poder-ho dir.


----------



## Safanòria

Mireu- vos aquesta pàgina, en particular els punts 8.2 i 8.3. 
EAPC Wiki - 8. Combinacions de pronoms febles

La combinació de pronoms "els hi" és correcta quan hi ha dos elements a substituir. 
Equival al valencià "li'ls" (li Comp. Indirecte + els Comp. Directe) > els hi. 
Exemple:
Vaig donar els llibres a mon pare > Li'ls vaig donar > Els hi vaig donar 

De vegades, sent molt ací a Barcelona l'expressió "els hi agrada", en casos en que no hi ha cap altre element a substituir que el CI. Supose que el parlant perd consciència que allò que li agrada és el subjecte de l'oració i fa una construcció anàloga a l'anterior (perfectament correcta). 
Si no hi ha un element a substituir com el que ha proposat en Doraemon, jo diria que el "hi" no cal. 
No ho sé, estic especulant. Què en penseu?

P.D: és la meua primera intervenció als fòrums. Hola a tots!!


----------



## Doraemon-

Safanòria: és correcte el que dius, en les variants principatines hi ha la reducció oral de "els+OD" i alguna més cap a "els hi", però en aquest cas no estem davant d'això, en valencià no m'imagino aquesta forma de "no se'ls el acudia" o similar, com per a poder estar davant aquesta reducció d'un pronom feble personal a "hi". Aquí "hi" en la meva opinió fa només la seva funció estricta de complement circumstancial, i també l'utilitzem tal qual al País Valencià, que no seria el cas d'estar davant aquesta reducció: _no se'ls hi acut res_ em sembla perfecte, en valencià. El mateix en francès, es podria perfectament dir "_y avoir une idée"_; _ils n'y ont aucune idée_, o _ils n'en ont aucune idée_, segons a què es refereixi.
No seria necessària aquesta partícula, però pot estar, només si fa referència a alguna cosa que es coneix pel context. _Al respecte d'això_, per exemple.


----------



## Safanòria

Pot ser no m'he explicat bé. 
La reducció oral de els+OD a "els hi" és una qüestió que he plantejat per explicar un possible fenomen d'ultracorrecció, perquè aquesta combinació de pronoms apareix en casos en que no hi ha cap complement directe a substituir ni pot tractar-se del pronom feble "hi", perquè tampoc hi ha cap complement circumstancial a substituir. 
No estic plantejant que siga un cas de reducció de els+OD a "els hi", estic afirmant que s'empra aquesta mateixa combinació de pronoms per analogia amb la reducció però en casos en que és totalment innecessària perquè no hi ha OD. L'exemple que havia posat era "els hi agrada". Havia proposat d'entendre el pronom feble "hi" com a ultracorreció perquè no es pot entendre de cap altra manera, ja que no desenvolupa cap funció dins de l'oració. Si això fóra cert, i es tractara d'un cas d'ultracorrecció (en que tampoc no hi ha complement circumstancial) la forma equivalent en valencià seria "no se'ls acudia res", sense cap altre pronom, i no "no se'ls el acudia", que no té cap sentit. 
Perquè el pronom "hi" tinga sentit en l'oració "no se'ls hi acudia res" ha d'haver-hi un complement circumstancial a substituir com el que havies proposat abans. 
Li hem de preguntar sobre què no se'ls hi acut res, perquè és a aquesta informació a la que ha de fer referència el pronom. Si no ens pot donar més informació, llavors el pronom no és correcte.
Només sabrem de quin cas es tracta quan ens hagen explicat el context.


----------



## Dymn

Com he dit abans, la prova de cotó està en veure si amb altres pronoms personals treu el cap aquest "hi". Per exemple amb "no se m'(hi) acudia res". Personalment, aquí el trobo sobrer i un pèl artificial (ho dic basant-me en la meva pròpia naturalitat, com dieu analitzant-ho fredament té trellat, però això no és argument definitiu per obligar-ne la presència).

Per tant, en principi, jo no diria que hi ha una opció millor que l'altra.

Aprofito per preguntar si els valencians feu servir _hi _amb naturalitat. Tinc entès que en la parla col·loquial, potser només en l'apitxat, ha quedat reduït a casos fossilitzats com ara el verb "haver-hi".

Per cert, benvinguda Safanòria


----------



## Safanòria

Gràcies 
Jo parle apitxat i el pronom "hi" l'he aprés a l'escola 
Excepte el verb "haver-hi", o expressions com ara "no m'hi veig".


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo sí que l'utilitze de forma natural, però no parle apitxat sinò valencià meridional.


----------

